# Grain intolerance?



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Otto has been acting out of sorts all afternoon/night. We started him in a new obedience class Monday and the trainer suggested we use Charlee Bears as low value treats. 

Well Otto and I were working on some homework today and I used these treats as his reward - this was around 1030 am. Maybe around 2pm he started to get VERY clingy - Practically attached to my leg. Shortly after, I noticed his tail between his legs. He seemed very nervous/unsure. 

Well, I opened the front and back door at separate times in the afternoon and he practically flew down the stairs. He knows to wait - this was out of the ordinary. He seemed like he really wanted to be outside even though we took him out to do his business. He has also been jumping up at us NON STOP when we are walking about. 

I went to work tonight and when I returned my boyfriend said he hadn't improved. We are going to take him to the vet tomorrow. He has acted this way one time as a puppy when he was sick (minus the jumping). 

I'm wondering if he might just have an upset stomach from the wheat found in the treats? Does anyone know if this a side effect of a grain intolerance? 

He is just laying at the bottom of the couch. He hasn't eaten all day.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Willie also gets very "clingy" when he's not feeling well. Poor Otto!! The article just posted by Ken (in the most recent "RAW diet" thread) said that dogs are much more likely to have intolerance for particular sources of animal protein -- beef, chicken, fish, duck, turkey, venison, buffalo, etc. -- rather than grains. Wonder what protein source is used in the Charlee Bear treats?... Is it something that Otto has not been accustomed to eating? I'm not saying that it couldn't be a grain intolerance, but it is just possible that it could be something else, as well. Hope he feels better soon!! _p.s. I agree he should have a visit with the Vet about this._


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

mswhipple said:


> Willie also gets very "clingy" when he's not feeling well. Poor Otto!! The article just posted by Ken (in the most recent "RAW diet" thread) said that dogs are much more likely to have intolerance for particular sources of animal protein -- beef, chicken, fish, duck, turkey, venison, buffalo, etc. -- rather than grains. Wonder what protein source is used in the Charlee Bear treats?... Is it something that Otto has not been accustomed to eating? I'm not saying that it couldn't be a grain intolerance, but it is just possible that it could be something else, as well. Hope he feels better soon!! _p.s. I agree he should have a visit with the Vet about this._


Sorry to hear he isn't feeling good. I double mswhipple on the protein intolerance. My boy is allergic or intolerant to chicken, beef, lamb,pork. So is only fed turkey or duck foods. Hope you get some answers from the vet or that your boy feels better on his own. 
My boy does the same as yours when he has an upset tummy. Rubs on me and won't leave me alone.


----------



## pippa31 (Aug 2, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear that Otto is not feeling well 

I don't have anything to add other than get well wishes and keep us posted after his vet visit!


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Thank you all so much for the input and well wishes! I woke up this morning to see that the tail is back up and the wiggles and wags have returned!   . He ate as soon as he woke up! I will keep my eye on him - and as for the Charlee Bears - i'll give them to the instructor since her dog is fine with them! 

Sorry to sound the alarm! Otto just acts SO strange when he doesn't feel well. You'd think he was on death's door the way he mopes! Poor guy!! :-\


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Cool! Good to hear your Otto is ok. ;D

It's scary when they are not themselfs isn't it? 
Wish they could speak!!!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

No slices of bread for Otto?  

Our dog gets to eat some bread almost daily without problems... however, the kibble is grain free. 
I wonder if grain intolerance is genetic in some cases?


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Great to hear that Otto is well and back in the land of waggy tails 

I would be interested to know what was in Charlee Bear treats that made him feel so ill.


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks adrino and hotmischief! I too wish they could tell us what's wrong  

No slices of bread for Otto, datacan, but now that you mention it he has had Cheerios without a problem...? I'm not sure that he even has an intolerance ... It just came on so suddenly and that was the only thing that was just introduced to his system... I googled reviews on Charlee bear treats and I came across an article that said dogs with grain allergies would not do well with these treats... I know that some dogs on the forum can't tolerate grain so I was wondering how they reacted

Hotmischief - not sure? I'm just going to stick with what we normally give him and keep an eye on his behavior to be sure it isn't something else.. But I'm pretty certain it stemmed from the treats


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

OM, any chance that he got over-treated with the new trainer? We had a trainer come to the house once who gave Gracie soooo many treats in an hour that she threw up & felt terribly out of sorts (BAD trainer!).

We do give Gracie Charlie Bears with no I'll effects...

Glad Otto is feeling better--

v.


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

Poor Otto!! So glad Otto is feeling better - it's just terrible to see them under the weather. I think Oso has a slight grain intolerance, but it has never been anything that dramatic. We feed him grain free and have only noticed differences in the color and solidity of the stool when we give him treats with grain in them. We also give him probiotics pretty regularly.


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

Oh my poor Otto!! :'( Glad to hear he's back to himself! 

When Sophie was little, and we took her to the one and only obedience class, we too noticed a reaction from all the treats we were giving her. She was sensitive to any kind of grain, flour, corn...anything that sort! So, when we took her to an agility class a year later, I grilled some plain chicken breast instead and cut it up into small pieces. She was willing to stand on her ears for those treats and it didn't affect her stomach  

Good luck you, guys, finding the right treats! I know those classes require LOTS of treating!


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks Ladies! 

Otto is doing better it seems, but I made an appt for the vet for tomorrow. Again today, around the same time -actually a few hours later- he started getting weird. Tale between legs, right by my side. I got him to lay down in the bedroom and he didn't move. Just slept. I just got home from work - close to 12 am here - and he finally ate his dinner. .. 

I don't know, I may be overreacting but it's just such unusual behavior. 

Victoria and Suliko - I was the bad mom :-\. I was the one dolling out the treats. Just what the trainer suggested - and I didn't think it was a big deal bc those treats are so low in calories. 

Luv2laugh - Otto's stools have improved so much these past couple months! Today, they were a little oozy and yellowy - I thought it must be the treats.

I will keep you all updated of anything is found tomorrow. He Is just so tricky! Now he is chewing his bone and acting perfectly fine. I just don't want to not bring him and then find out he has actually been sick with something other than upset stomach.


----------



## BlueandMac (Apr 21, 2011)

How's the Otto boy doing?


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

He's doing great blueandmac! Thanks for asking!! All better . Definitely must have been the treats - or the amount of treats - but I'm thinking it's one of the ingredients bc he's definitely had that amount in the past w/o a problem.


----------

